# Tiny mite type bugs in window and bathroom



## hankhill11 (May 20, 2019)

We discovered some bugs that are so small its hard to tell what they even look like. I attached a pic to the best of my low light macro capability. They are about the size of clover mites, but not the striking red color. What are these and aside from suggesting to reduce humidity and clean the areas, are there any good DIY chemicals to treat windows and all the nooks and crannies ?


----------



## khayden10 (Apr 24, 2017)

I noticed these little things last year and now back again. Last week I spayed with Talstar P but haven't noticed a difference. So tonight I got out a water hose with soap and water with a brush and cleaned away.


----------



## hankhill11 (May 20, 2019)

khayden10 said:


> ...I spayed with Talstar P but haven't noticed a difference. So tonight I got out a water hose with soap and water with a brush and cleaned away.


Let me know if that works please!

We got ortho home defense "indoor" which is Bifenthrin. I sprayed it in the window sills, around baseboards and vents near the area of the mites, and along the boarder of the shower tub, since we had them on the tub walls as well. We had them in two rooms so far (bathroom, and office/cat room near the cat water fountain). They have not shown back up in the bathroom, but still appear near the cats' water, though not in the windows of the cat room anymore. So, the product has killed some of them, and appears to be keeping them at bay in the bathroom... I can't use chemicals at the cat water for obvious reasons, but will probably do another cleaning, and spraying, while keeping the water out until everything is dry.

I still dont know what to call the little buggers. yuck.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I have an infestation of clover mites all over my patio, garage and now inside my home. I have used about anything I can think of including Cysmic CS, Tempo Ultra and assorted Bifenthrin products with little effect.

Boric Acid seems to do nothing. The suckers keep on doing victory laps after fumigation.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

https://www.domyown.com/temprid-fx-insecticide-p-17130.html


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> https://www.domyown.com/temprid-fx-insecticide-p-17130.html


Thank You!
I wish I saw your email earlier 

I'm pretty hyper so I ordered some Talstar P and Permethrin SRF as soon as I posted. Hopefully this will work otherwise I will order your suggested product.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

LawnSolo said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.domyown.com/temprid-fx-insecticide-p-17130.html
> ...


Talstar P is bifenthrin, which I believe you had said you tried.

Failing all that, maybe bring some spiders in the house and let them go to work!


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


LOL! My wife and kids will be happy

I read somewhere that combining the 2 products will be a deadly cocktail for the mites. I'm sure the ground will glow at night.

I did use Bifenthrin but your typical Home Depot stuff so I assume very low concentration.

I also tried Cyzmic CS and the Clover Mites won't even care :bd:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm of the mind that you can always order bottles of stuff to have on hand so you have options. Not that I have an unlimited budget, but $60 for an insecticide that will last me a lifetime isn't a bad deal. Plus, I help neighbors out, and they're good about contributing to the cost of chemicals, so I end up being able to do my yard with what I want for free essentially.


----------

